# An article on sun protection



## shellygrrl (May 24, 2019)

I read this a while back and thought it was pretty interesting. Certainly some of the stuff mentioned goes against what many of us Specktra peeps have long believed about sunscreen. Still, though.

Is Sunscreen the New Margarine? | Outside Online


----------

